# New, Young, and in pain.



## hmcallister13 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am curretnly in a marriage with my wife for the past year. She works a crummy job while I stay at home with our 11 month old son.

Yesterday I was snooping (yea I know it's wrong) and in her e-mail i found something she had sent to her co-worker. it read"


"Hola!

So, i've been a ****in moran. I apologize lol Honestly, I'm just going to have to kiss you the next chance I get. Because I think that's the only way I'm going to stop acting like 5 year old with a crush. I don't know why your on my mind 24/7 But i'm getting frusterated lol So, you say your up for it. I hope you mean that cause if not speak up now! 

Your cool ****. I respect you and think you deserve way more than your getting out of life right now. Your a beautiful girl with alot to offer. Wish other people would see that and be encouraging to you!! Anywho, sorry for my weirdness... 
See you later!
-ME"

I was so hurt and angry when i read that...considering this other person has a boyfriend themselves.

I just don't know what to do. It's not like I am dating her...we are married and have a son....I am so lost, hurt, embarassed, ashamed...EVERYTHING and I don;t know what to do. But everytime she hugs me or anything all I want to do is scream.

I am hoping someone has gone through this sort of thing and might be able to offer me a bit of advice.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

So, your wife has a crush on a woman? Has she shared this with you before. Is there an agreement between you 2 that you are the one to stay home. Obviously, there is some deceit there. I know "snooping" is wrong, but you must have done so because you expected something. In my opinion there is no invasion of privacy when there is deceit happening. If I were you I would confront her. Once you do she will be upset. The reason, because she got caught! Stand up for yourself. If you don't she will walk all over you. I don't know your whole situation, but do you feel like you are getting honest treatment? Good luck.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

hmcallister13 said:


> I am curretnly in a marriage with my wife for the past year. She works a crummy job while I stay at home with our 11 month old son.
> 
> Yesterday I was snooping (yea I know it's wrong) and in her e-mail i found something she had sent to her co-worker. it read"
> 
> ...



okay, clarify. it's your WIFE and the recipient of the email is a woman???? with a boyfriend?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think you need to sit down and talk to her about this. She needs to know this isnt OK and she has to either be faithful to you or leave.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I would NOT confront her as you do not know (or Have Not said) how she responded or acted. Someone flirting with her doesn't mean she did something wrong, her encouraging it or acting on it does.

draconis


----------



## hmcallister13 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK first yes. I married my wife knowing she was bi-sexual. This co-worker is a female with a boyfriend and also has been a friend to me (so i thought) I am stay at home only becuase I was layed off from a job and there is very little available in our area (as mny others know) I enjoy it and do not mind staying at home.


----------



## Quenton (Nov 21, 2008)

you knew she was bisexual and married her anyhow??? recipe for disaster.

i mean, from a typical guy's perspective, cool, i like it.

but from a married man's perspective...won't work.

i don't know whether i'm jealous, or happy i'm not in your situation...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Quenton said:


> you knew she was bisexual and married her anyhow??? recipe for disaster.
> 
> i mean, from a typical guy's perspective, cool, i like it.
> 
> ...


in the emails, who was "ME"???
because as i read it, the second paragraph was a response to the first. am i wrong?


----------

